# Nail clipping?



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

What is everyones opinion on nail clipping? One of my parakeets is not tamed at all and his nails are getting long. My tamed parakeet Caboose let's me cut his nails, but i'm curious if I should even try and attempt to cut my others. Or will he be fine.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

My personal opinion is that nail clipping should be done strictly when necessary and this is when a given pet bird has the nails at such a length that can be detrimental to their mobility or can even pose a danger to them (as in getting their nails stuck on their cage covers, for example or getting them stuck on a toy).
Since you know how to clip nails, when you feel that your untamed budgie is really in need of a trim, then you can do so. You can try to gently grab him with a small cloth or towel and do the procedure. http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/65482-holding-budgie.html 
This can be easier with two people where one will hold the budgie while the other will do the clipping.


----------



## ReggieBird (Sep 30, 2015)

With my two boys (I only got the third recently) I do it when they are in danger. 
Reggie is always climbing over me and on the carpet and I have clipped his nails twice but only when he had started to get them caught. It can get to a point when his claw gets trapped in the carpet and I worry his leg will break trying to get away. Also, he ruins my tops!! lol.
With Buster, his nails are quite long but I wont clip them because he perches on the play stands most of the time and so he isn't in danger.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There have been many threads in the last few weeks about nail trimming so a sticky has been created in the Budgie Articles Section of the forum. 
Hopefully this will adequately address the issue. 

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/373466-nail-trimming.html*


----------

